# New On Road Track !! Ravenna Ohio



## tharv (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey All, 
A little heads up for you N.E. Ohio road course fans. Freddie's Hobbies in Ravenna has upgraded the indoor track. It's now a 74' X 28' sub floor (nice & smooth) topped with ozite. A Road Rail system will round out the package, & enable frequent layout changes. First race is Oct. 9th doors open at 9:00 am, registration closes at 11:30, racing starts at 12:00 sharp. There should be a decent 12th scale stock class, maybe touring cars (??), and of course oval racing !!

For further info, check out www.freddieshobbies.com 

See you there !!


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Nice to see new tracks. A little advice, the roadrail system was used at my local track and didn't work well. The cars can and do launch into the opposite oncoming lanes. Good old 2 x 4's work the best.
My $0.02


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey guys,

Your not too far from me. Maybe 25 minute drive. What days are the roadcourse layouts down and do you open for practice during the day?

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## tharv (Nov 16, 2004)

The track has been open for practice whenever the shop is open in the past (hours are on Fred's website above).Hopefully Fred will chime in if this has changed. Not sure about the layouts. This is a new set up & nothing has been established at this point, but Freddy is a super nice guy (ok, that killed me. JK Fred) & is usually willing to do anything to make racers feel welcome. There's usually a pretty good size group that shows up to practice on Wed. nights. I'm sure a layout would either be up, or could be up in short order at any given time
Thanks for the interest & hope to see you there !!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Didn't like the Road Rail system huh ? for what I just paid for it, we will use it, My sugestion is learn to drive a little better, your suppose to stay between the lanes not go through them


----------



## tharv (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow !! Driving critique from Freddie !! Isn't that an oxymoron or something ??


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Freddie's Hobbi said:


> Didn't like the Road Rail system huh ? for what I just paid for it, we will use it, My sugestion is learn to drive a little better, your suppose to stay between the lanes not go through them


I don't car what level of driver you are you WILL STILL HIT BOARDS. At Worlds in FL (the best of the best) I saw Hara and Masami both hit boards. It just happens no matter what anyone says. 

Other suggests for boards are 4x4 plastic fence posts (Halo Hobbies) or to go with 1x4s. Use the 1x4 just as you would a 2x4 for the edges but use 2x4 as the sandwiched spacer and for the connectors. I've seen that done and I'm sure the cost is a lil less then 2x4.

And no one is ripping on you, tearing you a new one, or saying you are a whatever just suggests from experince. Plus the roadrail dots can make cool corner outlines but remember to duct tape them down.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Well thanks for the input, perhapes I should of gotten some feed back BEFORE I bought the Road Rail system. But what is done is done what I spent on it we will use it for the time being. Everything is alwyas subject to change. I get 20-30 1/12 scale guys down here. They all think I should change I will. Its a simple thing right now I have 12-18 guys from last year with this season in the unknowen. Time will tell and we will go from there. I invite all down I can asure you alla good time. Besides coming from a guy who cant spell, I can asure you I know how to have a good time :hat:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Just a quick note some micky mouse pictures up on the web. First race will be on the 9th. come one come all. www.freddieshobbies.com or try http://www.freddieshobbies.com/myweb2/index.htm


----------



## tharv (Nov 16, 2004)

All right Freddie !! the road course looks good !! Yes, the oval too...... if you like that sort of thing. Looking forward to Sunday. Dang... 2 days ??


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Just opened the track up today for the first day of pratice. The new Road Rail system I think will work just fine once I get box 1 of 3 tomarrow. 
Our track is very nice I invite all to stop by to check it out. We may not be as big as the Gate but with 28 X 74 foot print we can make some killer courses. Our new track is flat as a pancake ? _pancakes arn't very flat I know, its just a saying. _ After playing on it today it can offer those looking for a change a nice alternative. Good clean fun with some extras thrown in.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

pic of road course


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

1/12th i bet would be fun on that layout.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I thnk that would make a stellar 12th layout. You should see if you can grow a BRP class as well-if your not running them already. Dirt cheap-low-low maintenance, tough and very close racing.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Ray
I know Bud and crew came down once or twice when I used to race Mini-T there.
I think they had an Mini X-Ray class too.

The track was a bit bumpy then, but they leveled the floor and put down new CRC ozite


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Its baby smooth, I think Ray came up with such a good idea we need to put him in charge of it. Gather up some BRP car guys and bring your 1/12 scale, I heard your pretty good  And come and hang with us back yard bashers. We can hold our own I think :thumbsup: OR at least have a heck of a good time


----------



## Toxic1 (Nov 23, 2004)

The more onroad classes the better, the roadrail's have to get paid for!!
Right Freddie.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey you coming down Chicken Tom is here


----------



## Toxic1 (Nov 23, 2004)

What's he doing messing around with that taxi-cab uh,uh i mean touring car?
or did he buy a mini cooper so he can continue his onroad pursuit??

Nah, won't be down tonight.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

No he has his 1/12 out I think the mini-Coopers are beating him though. and yeah he has his taxi out always messing with it. Arn't you just suppose to run the thing ?


----------



## Toxic1 (Nov 23, 2004)

How are the Mini Cooper's doing?? How many showed up??


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

There is a hand full I think CT is afraid to go out and run against them :jest:

Steve just went out with his RC18t with a brushless HA CT or anyone would have a hard time beating that thing. That was fast like a slot car going around. 
You coming out tomarrow night to play ?


----------



## Toxic1 (Nov 23, 2004)

I plan on being out tomorrow!!


----------



## tharv (Nov 16, 2004)

For anyone who's interested...... Tuesday is the official on road practice day. I went down yesterday & put in some laps w/ the 1/12th & TC. The current layout isn't overly difficult, but it's fast & fun. A world of difference from last year. I think there's about 11 turns in this track, and there was, what, 4 turns + 2 sweepers last year ?? Much Mo' Bedda !!! 
See you all at Freddie's on Sunday !!


----------



## tharv (Nov 16, 2004)

> Steve just went out with his RC18t with a brushless HA CT or anyone would have a hard time beating that thing.


Freddy, you need to update. The 18t was fast, but it couldn't hang in the corners. Even my slow a$$ car w/ a serious push could turn under it & start to stretch out a lead in short order. As for the Coopers (very cool), all you gotta do is bump the rear end a little, or force 'em outside.......problem solved !! :tongue:


----------



## tharv (Nov 16, 2004)

Abandon all hope, ye who enter the on road race this Sunday !! Freddy has threatend a road course suprise. I'm assuming this means he'll have a car together to run 1/2 of each race & drop F bombs !!! "First to last in 1 turn !!!"


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

As I remember little CT was getting to be just like me the end of last year :thumbsup: Yes I need to finish it, but I am hopeing to have it done for Sunday. If nothing else just to finish in front of CT would be just fine


----------



## tharv (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, if I drop out at less than 1/2 way through...... it could happen. Besides, I got rid of my problem from the end of last year.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

What your going to let Scott drive your team CT these days ? what ? OH you got rid of the copy cat car. Didn't you learn anything watching me throw mine like a frissbe all winter ?


----------



## tharv (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm trying to get rid of it. I have to learn from experience, & I usually can't leave well enough alone. The 12l4 ran good all last season, but I had to try something different. Yeah, that didn't work. Back to the L4. I did learn alot about form & follow thru. Freddy has a great 1/12th scale arm !!


----------



## Toxic1 (Nov 23, 2004)

If i was to drive that other car i would be a contenda...i'm telling ya a Contenda!!!!
Later.


----------



## tharv (Nov 16, 2004)

Toxic1 said:


> If i was to drive that other car i would be a contenda...i'm telling ya a Contenda!!!!
> Later.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Boy is the S&$# getting deep or what. Scott was so confident he never even came out to pratice road OR oval. I can't wait to pop his big head  

PS. Scott ask your wife if you can ware pants onr Sunday, we wouldn't want you to look that bad


----------



## Toxic1 (Nov 23, 2004)

Is there going to be on road on sunday?? and as for Oval, no need to beat up a good running car, How much practice do you need to go straight and turn left??


----------



## tharv (Nov 16, 2004)

Evidently those that are 4 laps down need to do some practicing !!


----------



## Toxic1 (Nov 23, 2004)

tharv said:


> Evidently those that are 4 laps down need to do some practicing !!


So true, So true!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

yeah but at least I am out there unlike some other people ( CHicken Tom ) Its funny how he lives up to that name over and over. 

And why wont we be running the road on Sunday ? did I miss something ?


----------



## Toxic1 (Nov 23, 2004)

I was not sure if road course was going to be running, with the time for the change over to the road course..


----------



## tharv (Nov 16, 2004)

Am I really a chicken for running a more challenging class ??


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

A more challenging race ? So what you are saying is that you should be able to win the oval every time because its not challenging ? We know THATS not happening ! Besides you get that road car dieled in yet ? I think you have your tourning car dieled in but the 1/12 ? the jury is still out on that one


----------



## tharv (Nov 16, 2004)

I think it's ok, no worse than the TC. Both still need some work though. I could do well in oval. Just have more bad drivers to try to get around. Wasn't that far off the pace last year. A little more work & it would have been right there.


----------



## cpittmx (Oct 7, 2005)

hmmm...so this is were all you girls are hanging out.


----------



## Minit76 (May 16, 2004)

cpittmx said:


> hmmm...so this is were all you girls are hanging out.


yup


----------



## Toxic1 (Nov 23, 2004)

cpittmx said:


> hmmm...so this is were all you girls are hanging out.


Welcome to the party Alice.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

No No we all have cars, Your one of those bleacher Bit#$'s. Its ok I will let you walk my car to the starting grid. and by the way can you bring me another cold and refreshing beverage ? :dude:


----------



## cpittmx (Oct 7, 2005)

yea, good luck with that!


----------



## Toxic1 (Nov 23, 2004)

Did that Mini-Cooper class look like a blast or what. I had the chance to drive Chris's Mini-Cooper Sunday morning and that car get's around pretty good.

All the guy's in the class seemed to have a great time! Anyone looking to get in some Inexpensive racing, that's the class.

Freddie did you get your Mini-Cooper done yet?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I will have more this week. who knew it is Columbus day ? I just test drove the suprise. With no compound on it got around pretty good. I have it on charge now with compound ready we will see what she can do :thumbsup:


----------



## RCkidAGAIN (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey Freddie,
What is your Hours of operation, and what is your race schedule? Thank-You


----------



## Toxic1 (Nov 23, 2004)

RCkidAGAIN said:


> Hey Freddie,
> What is your Hours of operation, and what is your race schedule? Thank-You


www.freddieshobbies.com

Store Hours: 

Monday Closed / Tuesday 11 ~ 7 / Wednesday 11 ~ 8 pm. / 

Thursday 11 ~ 3 / Friday 11 ~ 5:30 pm. Saturday & Sunday 9 ~ 5 pm.

Race Day: Sunday's
Doors open @ 9:00am 
Drivers Meeting @ 11:30am
Racing Starts @ 12:00pm

Tuesday 11:00am till close Road course Practice.

Wednesday 11:00am till close Oval Practice.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Wow Scott's on top of things. Thanks Scott, Yeah to everything he said :dude:


----------



## Toxic1 (Nov 23, 2004)

**Just a Reminder today til 7:00pm The track will be set up for Road Course Practice**


----------



## RCkidAGAIN (Sep 29, 2005)

Do you run mainly 18th scale out there, like rc18t, mini t, BRP cars, etc. Thanks Toxic1 for the info on the hours.


----------



## tharv (Nov 16, 2004)

There is a decent sized rc18t class. They're running mod. on the road course at this time. I'm pretty sure the rules for the class are posted on Freddie's web site.


----------



## tharv (Nov 16, 2004)

Boy, I wish I had a web cam for practice yesterday. All the trash talking Freddie did about how the 1/12th guys couldn't drive, he was doing all kinds of fancy moves. Looked like bad outakes from the Dukes of Hazzard. Can you say yeeeeeee haaaaaahh ?? We eventually got him straightend out (somewhat). Should be a good race on Sunday.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

yeah yeah brand new car I guessed on what tires to run. lets just say I will bring my paddle Sunday see how you boy sit after being spanked so hard  ha ha


----------



## tharv (Nov 16, 2004)

Freddie's Hobbi said:


> yeah yeah brand new car I guessed on what tires to run. lets just say I will bring my paddle Sunday see how you boy sit after being spanked so hard  ha ha


Guessed ?? Seems to me you were running what everybody told you to run. Paddle huh ?? We'll see, now that Howard has his radio figured out !!


----------



## ULTRARACE (Apr 2, 2005)

Freddie's Hobbi said:


> yeah yeah brand new car I guessed on what tires to run. lets just say I will bring my paddle Sunday see how you boy sit after being spanked so hard  ha ha


I THINK WE ALL NEED TO BRING SOME CATCHER'S MASK AND MITT'S FOR THE 1/12 BASEBALL GETTING THROWN AT YA HA,HA,HA :wave:


----------



## The Monkey (Oct 13, 2005)

I will drive by slow so you can get a good look at a fast car


----------



## tharv (Nov 16, 2004)

The Monkey said:


> I will drive by slow so you can get a good look at a fast car


I'm sure we'll get some good ariel shots !! That's about it !!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Who is this Monkey dude ?


----------



## tharv (Nov 16, 2004)

The Monkey said:


> I will drive by slow so you can get a good look at a fast car


Well ??? I think I saw more of the bottom of the car than anything. It was fast allright, that Speed 8 body really cuts throught the air when it's off the ground. :tongue:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

yeah yeah no more racing for a while . WAY to many thing going through my head while I am trying to drive. Did you happen to notice how many people were in the store today. I sort of watch whos coming and going and with what. hard to drive and watch everything at the same time.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Pratice today and tonight and I know a lot of people that need it :wave: Hi Tom


----------



## RCkidAGAIN (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey Freddi, the store is looking good and so is the track, keep up the good work, I think alot of people really appreciate what you have done. I realized on sunday that is a sport for people that have alot of skill. I should have started it probally 20-30 years ago. Thanks Again


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

RCkidAGAIN said:


> I realized on sunday that is a sport for people that have alot of skill. I should have started it probally 20-30 years ago. Thanks Again


 BOy oh boy did you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## tharv (Nov 16, 2004)

Freddie's Hobbi said:


> Pratice today and tonight and I know a lot of people that need it :wave: Hi Tom


Seems to me I finished all MY races, and not in last place


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

You know you seem to do better at the touring car than that silly 1/12 scale. What kind of 1/12 are you using ? radio shack ? :wave: see you Tuesday


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Just to let everyone know the new course is set up for this month of racing. Pratice for the road course is Tuesday and Tuesday night. Hope to see you all there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic1 (Nov 23, 2004)

Just a reminder, 

Tuesday is road course practice day!!


----------

